# Gedanken zum Grundgesetz



## Der-IT-DaU (12 April 2007)

Hallo an Alle,

also wie immer hier von mir mal ein kleiner CROSSOVER!

Also wie sehr ich immer wieder (weil wiederkommend) darüber staune, welche Menge an Sach- und/oder Fachverstand in diesem Forum ihren händischen Weg in die nur vermeintlich virtuelle Welt findet. So sehr staune ich auch über die regelrecht absurde Naivität einiger Äußerungen, und der sich dann daraus auch noch entwickelnden Diskussion um eben diese.

Helft mir doch bitte all ihr Weisen und Wissenden, was erkläre ich meinen Kindern (es sind einige) hierzu, in Bezug auf den Bundes Trojaner?:

_*Grundgesetz der Bundesrepublik Deutschland*

*Artikel 146 Geltung und Geltungsdauer*

Dieses Grundgesetz, das nach Vollendung der Einheit und Freiheit Deutschlands für das gesamte deutsche Volk gilt, verliert seine Gültigkeit an dem Tage, an dem eine Verfassung in Kraft tritt, die von dem deutschen Volke in freier Entscheidung beschlossen worden ist.
_
Also wenn ich nichts verpasst habe, wurden wir doch wieder vereinigt, oder?
Ja und nach den „Zwei + Vier Schachereien“, sind wir doch auch frei, oder?
Also dann müsste doch (dem Konzept von 2+2=4 folgend) die Rechtsgrundlage, auf der unsere aktuelle Verwaltung operiert (auch Regierung genannt), ihre Gültigkeit verlieren, wenn das deutsche Volk (bitte freiheitlich und ungezwungen) eine Verfassung beschließt, oder?

Wobei sich mir die Frage aufwirft warum dies noch immer nicht geschehen ist, so nach über 15 Jahren Wiedervereinigung!

Weil unser GG so toll ist?
Weil das einfach alle vergessen haben?
Weil wir nur warten bis die EU Verfassung uns die Arbeit abnimmt?
Oder, weil es überhaupt kein deutsches Volk mit eigener Identität mehr gibt, sondern nur noch ein 16/16tel Land, welches sich regelmäßig eine Vertretung für internationale Belange mit Abteilungsleiter/in wählt (auch Bundesregierung/Kanzler- und/oder Kanzlerin genannt)?

Worüber bitte regt ihr euch auf? Das unser aller Rechte durch den Bundestrojaner bedroht sind?

Na dann schaut euch erst mal hier um: http://www.fraunhofer.de/fhg/index.jsp 

Dort gibt es eine Gruppe akribischer Wissenschaftler die gerade an der Entwicklung einer 3D Gesichtsformenerkennungs- und Nachverfolgungs- Software arbeiten, um selbige in Verbindung mit Videokameras zur Personenüberwachung einzusetzen!

Wenn die erfolgreich sind, braucht ihr euch auch nicht mehr über Bundestrojaner aufzuregen.

Ach und bevor ihr das nächste mal über Computertechnik fachsimpelt, und was da so alles möglich ist und was nicht, dann ab auf die Schulbank zum Nachsitzen z.B. hier:
http://www.kevinmitnick.com/index.php

oder hier:

http://www.ccc.de/

und für die ganz ängstlichen oder all zu selbstsicheren unter Euch, hier:

http://www.snort.org/
http://www.shmoo.com/

(Bei diesen Leuten kann man wirklich was über Computer und vor allem Netzwerke lernen, versprochen!)

Mit meinen besten Empfehlungen an all die welche Spielzeuge wie den Bundes Trojaner tatsächlich fürchten:

Es gibt etwas vor dem ihr euch wirklich fürchten solltet, und dass nennt man auch Schuldzuweisung (eine Fertigkeit wohl gemerkt, die wir Deutschen zur Kunst, ja zur Meisterschaft erhoben haben)!


----------



## Devilfrank (12 April 2007)

*AW:  Gedanken zum Grundgesetz*



> Ach und bevor ihr das nächste mal über Computertechnik fachsimpelt, und was da so alles möglich ist und was nicht, dann ab auf die Schulbank zum Nachsitzen



...wird wohl eher für Dich gelten. Bevor Du hier den Sachverstand anzweifelst, solltest Du vielleicht erstmal tiefgründig die Inhalte Deiner eigenen Links studieren.

:roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (12 April 2007)

*AW:  Gedanken zum Grundgesetz*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> ...wird wohl eher für Dich gelten. Bevor Du hier den Sachverstand anzweifelst, solltest Du vielleicht erstmal tiefgründig die Inhalte Deiner eigenen Links studieren.
> 
> :roll:


macht halt seinem Nick alle Ehre.  Hat sich bisher schon mehrfach durch hohles Wortgeklingel hervorgetan.


----------

